# [SOLVED] Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller



## sybil443

I got a gateway profile 4.5, but it doesn't have any cds with it. 
Then,I installed the winxp pro sp2. When I checked the device manage, I found the sound device needs a new driver. So I went to the gateway website, download this file 7512931.exe, which is supposed to be the driver for the sound card. But it did not work. I click on "update driver", and then, navigate to the foler where I put the unzipped file(when I ran 7512931.exe, it automatically create a folder and put all the files in that folder), and then, I always got this message: 
there was a problem installing this hardware:soundmax integrated digital audio. The driver for this device might be corrupted, or your system may be running low on memory or other resources.

I tried download the driver again, but still got the same error.

Then I ran AIDA32, and found this:Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller. I tried to find a driver for it, then, I found this package:AD1888_Win2K_XP. I ran the setup.exe in this package, but in the end, I got this error: driver is not found, please reboot your computer. 

Can anyone help me with it? Thank you very much!


----------



## bobalazs

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

you should download the proper drivers for it. make sure its for xp pro.
what is the name of your mainboard?


----------



## sybil443

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

my motherboard? THe name is: Gateway DeskTop System


----------



## bobalazs

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

yep but you should include some numbers , exact model


----------



## bobalazs

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

remove the older sound card drivers before you update.
and make sure you download the official sound card driver from manufacturers website.


----------



## sybil443

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Hope it is what you are looking for. Intel Springdale-G i865G
I tried unstalled the older drivers, then I had to reboot the system. After that, the system dected a new hardware and asked me to install a driver for it. I used the one I downloaded from Gateway web, but in the end, my computer automatically reboot. Since I chose not to do that, it showed me a blue screen and it says something like check BIOS update, storage space. I am pretty sure that I have enough space in my hard drive, so is it has something to do with my BIOS? My BIOS is phonenix 01us.20030529.3020.HIU. Thanks!


----------



## bobalazs

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

remove that driver again, since that is probably causing problems, if you immediately got a blue error.
try and use another driver, download a different one. but then your sound card might have become bad, but just in case
which one of these is your computer?
if you dont know download this, run it... http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
in the motherboard tab it will tell you the model number.
and download the driver according to what it says.
Then post some feedback here

Arrow310 Series
Arrow3200 Series
Arrow3300 Series
Arrow420Gx Series
Arrow500F/Gx/MX Series
Arrow500 SE Special Computer
Arrow510 Series
Arrow5200 Series
Arrow5300 Series
Arrow600Gx/JP Series
Arrow610 Media Center Series
Arrow700Gx/JP Series
Arrow710 Series
Arrow7200 Series
Arrow7300 Series
Arrow800Gx Series
Arrow9300 Series
ArrowB-330 Series
ArrowB-530 Series
ArrowB-730A Computer
ArrowDX100 Series
ArrowDX200 Series
ArrowDX300 Series
ArrowDX400 Series
ArrowDX4200 Series
ArrowDX4710 Series
ArrowFMC-901 Media Center Series
ArrowFX400 Series
ArrowFX500 Series
ArrowFX7000 Series
ArrowFX8000 Series
ArrowGM Series
ArrowGT Series
ArrowGX Series
Arrowv667c Computer


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Hi, try these drivers........
http://support.gateway.com/support/...io driver, version 5.12.01.3571&uid=203836415

Boot your pc in safe mode.
Navigate to Control Panels Add or Remove Programs and uninstall all audio/sound drivers and audio software. Disable any third-party services or programs e.g. anti-virus.

Restart and when windows tries to search for drivers, click on cancel.
Run the 9521983.exe you downloaded.

If it only unzips to another folder, look for the setup.exe file within that folder and run it.

If the folder only contains drivers etc........right-click on the sound card in Device Manager, choose to update driver and point the installer to the folder containing the drivers.

After completion, re-enable your anti-virus software etc and restart.


----------



## sybil443

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

It says
Manufacturer: Gateway
Model: DeskTop System SEAWOLF
Chipset: Intel i865P/PE/G/i848P REV. A2
Southbridge:Intel 82801EB(ICH5)
LPCIO:NS PC87372

so it doesn't match any one on your list.


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Hi, it's a Gateway Profile is it not?


----------



## sybil443

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*



Houndog777 said:


> Hi, it's a Gateway Profile is it not?


Yeah, it is a Gateway Profile. I am just about to try the things you wrote. Hope it will work.


----------



## sybil443

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Yeah! It works!


----------



## sybil443

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Houndog777, I did what you told me, and it works, now it has sound. Than you so much!
Bobalazs, thank you for talking to me too!
I am so excited now!


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Drivers needed for Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Good to hear!
(calm down....lol)


----------



## profile45

sybil443, Houndog777 - Thanks, this sound driver link worked for me as well! 

The 7512931.exe link that the gateway support site provided for me based on my machine's S/N did not work! In fact none of the winxp video, ethernet, or sound driver links provided by gateway work for me. I also do not have the original gateway system cds that came shipped with the machine.

I believe I have the same Gateway Profile 4 machine as sybil, as my CPUZ output is the same as you posted. Do either of you have links, or the actual drivers, for the onboard intel graphics and onboard intel ethernet?

The following off gateway.com do not work: 7512978.exe & 9521985.exe

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## profile45

I was able to find a working Intel PRO100 VE Network Connection network adapter driver from here:

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NETWORK-CARD/INTEL/Intel-Network-Adapter-Drivers-124.shtml

Last, I still need the display/graphics adapter for this Profile 4.5 system. I believe it is an onboard intel graphics adapter driver, not the geforce2 driver that gateway.com mentions.

If anyone has this same system, and can get the driver they are using, or point me to a link that does, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks for the help so far as its led me to 2 of 3 needed drivers!


----------



## profile45

Finally able to find Intel Graphics Controller drivers that worked here:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Windows* XP (exe) (6036KB) 14.10 1/25/2005
Installs graphics drivers version 14.10 for the integrated graphics controller of Intel® chipsets.

So for anyone trying to reinstall windows xp drivers for Gateway Profile 4 S system (part# 3501644), and none of the drivers recommended by support.gateway.com work, try the links posted in this thread!


----------



## sdsu

hey profile 45 .. thankssssss alottttttt/.............dude..... ur so helpfullll.... i was ...breaking my head.... for so long... nearly for a week .. i have beenn.. chceking all the sites.. and tring to go to their individual site.. for the drivers... but i was.. not abale to get.. apart frm network..........and even though i have the ethernet... i cann't connect to the wireless card.. still .. so but .. i ti s really help ful.... appreciate it....thanks a lot buddy !!!!!


----------

